# ACSI and Camping Cheque POIs and pushpins



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
While checking some of my sitelinks recently found this useful site where you can download TomTom POI's and Autoroute puhpin files (.axe) for campsites in this year's ACSI and Camping Cheque low season discount schemes. 
<<<Campinglinks Europe>>>

Worked fine in AR2005 haven't got TomTom

Steve


----------

